# An Ode to Haunters Before Me



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I thought I would jump into blogging with something that has been bothering me, rather than posting to the regular forum. I've been a member of the forum for six years, a yard haunter for more than fifteen years, and a Halloween addict since birth (or thereabouts). I've always been absolutely astonished by the generosity, camaraderie and friendship given by people on the forum as well as the general Halloween community at large. When I found Halloween Forum, I really went no further - this is my internet haunting home, as forums go. Everyone posts their projects and shares information without hesitation, assisting whenever needed and providing general support. 

Here is what has been bothering me (and please understand this is my opinion and you may not agree with me at all)............PLEASE GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE. A huge percentage of the props, decor, techniques, etc. people have found either on this forum, other forums, the monsterlist, Halloween websites,etc. are duplicated or used as inspiration by all of us, but credit is not always given to that person. The people that created the "item" (whatever it is) have put time, research, money, sweat, blood, etc, into the original creation - as well as creating/posting their project to the internet - and deserve credit and our gratitude for what they've done. When projects are posted and the original is not credited in any way, forum members (new ones in particular) may think it is OUR project, and I really don't think that is fair.

I'm thankful to all the haunters that have posted their projects and given me either exact instructions or inspiration for me to use. In that spirit - here is Mourning Rose Manor:










Here is who I have to thank for almost everything in this picture:

Crypt: www.ravenmanor.com
Ghost: www.phantasmechanics.com
Grave Digger: www.skullandbone.com
Spider Egg Sacs (not in this pic): www.marthastewart.com
Tombstones: www.hedstorm.net
Fence/Pillars: taken from multiple sources on the monsterlist: http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
Reaper: http://www.chaos-enterprises.com/syn/Halloween/2003/Death/index.html
Fred (not pictured-monster mud guy): www.terrorsyndicate.com
Rocking Granny: multiple from monsterlist
and others..............

and many more have added their own "twist" to it. I have also changed it in my own way, but I don't think - in fact I'm sure - I wouldn't have gotten to my end result without them paving the way. Also, I would like to see the source or inspiration that others use. Sometimes it's so informative to see how they took it to the next level. 

It just reminds me of Ian Malcolm from Jurassic Park - but this is the very old quote (see Wikipedia): Dwarfs standing on the shoulders of giants is a Western metaphor meaning "One who develops future intellectual pursuits by understanding the research and works created by notable thinkers of the past". I AM A DWARF. If you are a giant - and have the gift to create original works then I really applaud you. If you are a dwarf like me, be proud of what you have done - I am. Just be thankful to the people who have instructed and inspired you to be even better. 

The forum is an incredible place for support and information - my advice: Use it thoughtfully and with gratitude.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great post and agree. I remember when first started making tombstones and had a folder of ideas from the net. Made one of the stones pretty much a copy and when I showed it in a thread, the original creator was gracious enough not to call me out  Learned a quick lesson there and now try to not make that mistake again. But, it's hard. Been here so long now that all the ideas I've seen is getting all muddled up in my head. But your post is a good reminder to take better note of who was the original creator.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Nicely said Pan! I totally agree. I remember when I finally did my FCG I made sure everyone knew the rig came from Pugsly and tried to speak on his behalf as a previous customer to how happy I was with his work. We should always want to help each other on here when we can and give each other credit. We are one big happy family and one of the reasons here is due to the generosity of everyone with their ideas and plans Speaking of family...family members often share and pass down things to each other. You know a great belt or pair of shoes. Since you and I are pretty much sisters from another witch Isnt it about time you passed down that great Reaper Tombstone to me I mean I did almost die and all*


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

@spookiliciousmama: I figured that meant you were shipping me your zombie stompers. You're too sick to use them this year....


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ill be buried in those babies before I send them to you. LMAO!!! Of course should you decided to send me that Reaper tombstone I might be willing to change my mind....the balls in your court. *


----------

